# Origi in gruppo. Giroud tra un paio di giorni. Ibra a Milanello.



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.

Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.

Tonali fa fisioterapia. Ci sarà con l'Atalanta.

Ibra è tornato a MIlanello per allenarsi. Si trasferirà a Milano insieme alla famiglia. Tornerà in campo a gennaio.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

up


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> Tonali fa fisioterapia. Ci sarà con l'Atalanta.


Origi ha saltato tutta la preparazione con la squadra ed ora ha solo 3 giorni per conoscere i movimenti dei compagni
Se Giroud rientra in gruppo giovedi o venerdi avrà solo1/2 allenamenti nelle gambe
In conclusione al 99% sabato parte Rebic titolare e Lazetic sarà l'unico cambio a meno che si voglia dare 20 minuti ad uno dei due attaccanti sopracitati


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## bmb (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...


Rebic centravanti e all'improvviso CDK diventa il primo cambio.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...


Finalmente Origi.
Solo che ci vorrà un po' prima di vederlo al top.
Sono curioso.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Origi ha saltato tutta la preparazione con la squadra ed ora ha solo 3 giorni per conoscere i movimenti dei compagni
> Se Giroud rientra in gruppo giovedi o venerdi avrà solo1/2 allenamenti nelle gambe
> In conclusione al 99% sabato parte Rebic titolare e Lazetic sarà l'unico cambio a meno che si voglia dare 20 minuti ad uno dei due attaccanti sopracitati


Ti pare che sia stato tutto il giorno a grattarsi? Studiano e i movimenti li imparano anche da fermi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ti pare che sia stato tutto il giorno a grattarsi? Studiano e i movimenti li imparano anche da fermi.


si chiama fidelizzazione


----------



## diavolo (9 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Origi ha saltato tutta la preparazione con la squadra ed ora ha solo 3 giorni per conoscere i movimenti dei compagni
> Se Giroud rientra in gruppo giovedi o venerdi avrà solo1/2 allenamenti nelle gambe
> In conclusione al 99% sabato parte Rebic titolare e Lazetic sarà l'unico cambio a meno che si voglia dare 20 minuti ad uno dei due attaccanti sopracitati


Poco male,vedo Rebic bello carico e incazzato.Per me ne fa due.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...


Dai Divok, mostra ai miscredenti quanto sei forte.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Origi oggi in gruppo. Il belga si è allenato con i compagni. Ma la sua presenza con l'Udinese, almeno per la panchina, non è ancora certa.
> 
> Giroud oggi a parte. Tornerà in gruppo giovedì o venerdì.
> 
> ...



buona notizia, sarà probabilmente convocato già per la seconda di campionato. 

Comunque mi aspetto un Ante prima punta per la prima giornata. E mi pare anche molto in forma.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Agosto 2022)

Scusate l'OT,ma è normale che noi abbiamo udinese e atalanta le prime 2?? Ingiocabili e Ladri ovviamente calendario bello morbido,sia mai che abbiano subito delle difficoltà. Impazzisco.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Poco male,vedo Rebic bello carico e incazzato.Per me ne fa due.


In questi amichevoli Ante mi è sembrato belllo carico e voglioso


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Scusate l'OT,ma è normale che noi abbiamo udinese e atalanta le prime 2?? Ingiocabili e Ladri ovviamente calendario bello morbido,sia mai che abbiano subito delle difficoltà. Impazzisco.


Ma certo, non vorrai mica dubitare della regolarità del sistema, hanno pure cambiato la regola dello spareggio a pari punti per far contento Polifemo...


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma certo, non vorrai mica dubitare della regolarità del sistema, hanno pure cambiato la regola dello spareggio a pari punti per far contento Polifemo...


pensa se arriviamo pari alla fine, con noi in svantaggio per scontri diretti e quant’altro e poi vinciamo noi lo spareggio, skiattano tutti, Milano e tutta Italia derattizzate


----------

